
CollectNode: Free tool for sysadmins and devops people - fvidalmolina
https://collectnode.com/
======
fvidalmolina
Focused mainly in massive commands execution at Unix/Linux, generating a
report that can be filter. To have a look how does it work check this video:
[https://collectnode.com/documentation/collectnode/?section=u...](https://collectnode.com/documentation/collectnode/?section=understanding-
collectnode-output)

I hope it is useful, and please don't hesitate to comment anything about the
tool, good or bad is always welcome. thanks!

